# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  ترتيبك في العائلة.. يحدد شخصيتك

## بيسان

توصل الباحثون إلى أن ترتيب المولود في العائلة يحدد شخصيته، فشخصية المولود الأول تختلف عن المولود الثاني و تتطابق هذه النظرية في معظم الحالات. 



على سبيل المثال الطفل الوحيد لأبويه يكون ذو شخصية قيادية ويتمتع بحس نظامي عالي بالإضافة لكونه ينزع إلى الاستقلال. هو محب جدا للحقائق والتفاصيل ويتحمل المسؤولية بشكل ممتاز. 



كانت هذه التفاصيل الإيجابية لشخصية الطفل الوحيد، أما سلبيات الشخصية فهي أن المولود الأول تصعب العناية به وتربيته ، كما انهم في معظم الأحيان لا يغفرون بسهولة، و كثيرو التطلب كما انهم لا يحبون الاعتراف بأنهم مخطئون، وهم شخصيات لا تتقبل النقد. الأطفال الوحيدين يتصفون بالحساسية المفرطة كما انه من السهل أن تجرح مشاعرهم. 



أما بالنسبة للمولود الأول فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد الفضاء، لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. انهم أشخاص انتقائيين كما انهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما انهم لا يحبون المفاجآت. 



سلبيات شخصية الطفل الأول انهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما انهم لا يتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين إلى حد ما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص لا يثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم. 



أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون. 



أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير. 



الطفل الأخير في العائلة هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة..

----------


## المستجير

انا بصراحه الاوسط بس والله مدرى عن نفسى ياترى فينى هذى الخصال ام لا 

بارك الله فيكى على مشاركاتك الطيبه

----------


## ~ سجايا الروح ~

أنا بعد الوسط :) 

مشكوووره خيتوو بيسان .. 

تسلم ايديج

----------


## بيسان

انا ا اكبر وحده في اخواني
ومشكوووووورين لمرروكم

وتعقبكم

وبالتوفيق

----------


## بنوتة توتة

والله الحركات الوسط :) :)>>>.اني منهم


يسلمو

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]أنا الاوسط من بين أخواني
تسلمين بيسان على الموضوع[/align]

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك

وكلكم في الاوسط الا انا 

ليششششششش؟؟

ومشكوووره للمرور

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed

اما انا الخامس على اخوتى وبعدى ثلاثه كيف موقعى فى الاعراب عليك الحساب يابيسان 

مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 

انا الأولى على اخواني كلهم على قوله أحمد ويش محلي من الأعراب 

مع تحياتي :أختكم حب السماء

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بكم 

مشكوورين على ردود

اخي ابو هشااااااااام بصرااااحه مااقدر احدد موقعك

وتقدددر تعتبر الاوسط لانه اقرب 

اهلا بك احتي حب السماء 

وانت الاولى 

أما بالنسبة للمولود الأول فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد الفضاء، لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. انهم أشخاص انتقائيين كما انهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما انهم لا يحبون المفاجآت. 



سلبيات شخصية الطفل الأول انهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما انهم لا يتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين إلى حد ما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص لا يثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم. 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

أنا الثانية و أتوقع إن هذا يناسبي ( إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون. 
أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير). 

شكراً على المشاركة اللطيفة 

والسلام أختك: شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## سر الوجود

أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون. 


أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير. 


احس الكلام يناسب شخصيتي

يسلموا غناتي بيسان على المشاركه الجميله

تحياتي...

----------


## بيسان

مشكوورين على المرور 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*توصل الباحثون إلى أن ترتيب المولود في العائلة يحدد شخصيته، فشخصية المولود الأول*


*تختلف عن المولود الثاني و تتطابق هذه النظرية في معظم الحالات .*

*.*



*.*


*أما بالنسبة للمولود الأول فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد*  
*الفضاء، لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. انهم*  
*أشخاص انتقائيين كما انهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما*  
*انهم لا يحبون المفاجآت.*
*.*



*.*


*سلبيات شخصية الطفل الأول انهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما* 
*انهم لا يتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين*  
*إلى حد ما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص* 
*لا يثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم* 
*.*



*.*


*أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة* 


*ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع* 

*لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.*  

*أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة* 
*في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة*  
*إلى الغير.*
*.*



*.*


*الطفل الأخير في العائلة هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما* 

*انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل*  
*بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة.*


*.*

*.* 
*منقول* 
*تحياتي* */*
*.:* *طوق الياسمين :.*

----------


## همس المشااعر

مشكورة يالغالية طوق الياسمين
على الموضوع الحلو
اعرفنا شخصيتنا
بنتظار جديدك يالغالية
                                        تحياتي لك 
                                           اختك 
  همس المشااعر

----------


## نور علي

*طرح رائع**
**الف شكر لك خيتو* *طوق الياسمين**على حسن اختيارك**كلامك 100%**
**ربي يعطيك الف عافيه**
**لاعدمنا**جديدك**
**تحياتي لك**اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووووووورة اختي الموضوع جميل وفعلا شخصتي تناسبني

----------


## My tears

> *أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع* 
> 
> 
> *لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.* 
> ...




 :embarrest:  
 :embarrest:   :embarrest:  

*يسلمووو خيتووو طوق الياسمين  ..* 
*مواضيعش فله صراحه  ..* 
*مشكووره ..*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*تسلمين اخيه*
*طوق الياسمين*
*على النقل الجميل*
*ونتمى منك المزيد*
*من التواصل...*
** 


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الطفل الأخير في العائلة هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما* 

*انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل* 

*بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة.*


*تسلمين اختي على النقل الحلو*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*والله لايحرمنا منكِ*

----------


## براءة روح

* أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة* 




*ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع* 

*لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.* 


*أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة*

*في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة* 

*إلى الغير.*

  مشكووورة أختي على الموضووع الرائع 

والله لا يحرمنا من تواجدكِ 
 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  

مع تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحيااااتــــــ  تتي

براءة رووح

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..*
ألف ألف شكر لكم على هذا المرور الحلــووأسعدني تواجدكم .. ربي لا يحرمنا من هيك طلات  :bigsmile:  *أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة* 
*ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع* 
*لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.* 
*أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة*
*في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة* 
*إلى الغير. * 

*أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

الطفل الأخير في العائلة هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما 

انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل 

بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة. بس اني مو انانيه 


يسلمواااا طوق الياسمين

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*أما بالنسبة للمولود الأول فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد* *الفضاء، لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. انهم* *أشخاص انتقائيين كما انهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما* *انهم لا يحبون المفاجآت.*
 
*سلبيات شخصية الطفل الأول انهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما**انهم لا يتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين* 
*إلى حد ما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص* *لا يثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم* 

*تسلمي اختي صدق الاحسااااااس على معلوماااااااتك القيمه .. الله يعطيك الف عااااافيه*
*لاحرمنااااا تواجدك المتواااااصل ..*
*تحيااااااتي*
*ايمي*
*.*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**الولاء الفاطمي* *ايمــــــــــــــــي* *أشكركم على هذا التواجد**لا عدمناكم يـا رب* *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## نبيل

*الطفل الأخير في العائلة هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما* 

*انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل* 

*بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة.*
*مشكوره اختي* 
*طوق الياسمين*


*نبيل*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**العفوو أخوي نبيل**أشكرك على التواجد الحلو**لا عدمناك* *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

*ُأخَيه..طوق الياسمين..*
*أشكرك على الطرح الرائع..*
*موضوع ولا أحلى*
*ننتظر الجديد*

----------


## Ameera

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو 

وأني آخر العنقود

*الطفل الأخير في العائلة هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما* 

*انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل* 

*بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة.*
تسلمييين

تحياتي

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**ألف شكر لكم على هذا المرور الرائـع* *لا عدمناكم يا رب * *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## مُزن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*شكرا طوق الياسمين على الموضوع الشيق*

*اختك مُزن*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مــــــــــشــــــــــكـــــــوره 
                                                            اختي

----------


## أختكم في الله

*أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة* 


*ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع* 

*لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.* 


*أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة*

*في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة* 

*إلى الغير.*


*شكرا على الموضوع الحلو*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكووورة أختي 

(_-" طوق الياسمين"-_)

على الموضوع الحلو  

تسلم يدك 

ولا ننحرم من مشاركاتك المميزة

والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

يسلمو خيتوه على الموضوع

عساش على القوة

لؤلؤة البحر

----------


## بسمة انتظار

الحمد لله شفت ترتيبي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورة يالغالية على الطرح الجميل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة*  


*ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع*  

*لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.* 


*أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة* 
*في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة*  
*إلى الغير.*



*ألف شكر لك خيوه .. طوق الياسمين ..*

*يسلموووووا يديك على هالمشاكرة الطيبه والرائعه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألــف صحة وعافية ياااااارب ..*

*بانتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك العطره ..*

*موفقه لكل خير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ليالي

مشكووووووووورة
حلو ان الشخص يعرف أكثر عن شخصيتة
تسلمين والله..
الله يوفقك ان شاء الله
وجد أحس ان الشي المكتوب صحيح
وليس مجرد كلمات..

----------


## وردة البستان

توصل الباحثون إلى أن ترتيب المولود في العائلة يحدد شخصيته، فشخصية المولود الأول تختلف عن المولود الثاني و تتطابق هذه النظرية في معظم الحالات. 


بالنسبة للمولود الأول : 

فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد الفضاء،لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. إنهم أشخاص انتقائيين كما إنهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما إنهم لا يحبون المفاجآت. 

سلبيات شخصية الطفل الأول: 


إنهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما إنهم لا يتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين إلى حد ما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص ، لا يثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم ،، 

أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة: 


فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون. 
أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير. 

الطفل الأخير في العائلة : 


هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما إنهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل بسرعة، كما إنهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة


منقوووووول


تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة: 
يسلمو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

الطفل الأوسط في العائلة:

تسلمين اختي العزيزة



وردة البستان

دمت بود

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أثبت البحث العلمي بما لا يجد مجالا من الشك ان ترتيب الشخص في العائلة الواحدة يحدث فارقا كبيرا في شخصيته 

فهذا الترتيب يحدث آثارا سلبية وايجابية حسب كونه الأول او الأوسط او الطفل الوحيد . 

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*اذا كنت الطفل الأول *·~-.¸¸,.-~*


الطفل الأول فهو قائد بطبيعته، فالطفل الأول انتج رؤساء الولايات المتحدة ورواد الفضاء والتنفيذيين، وذلك بأعداد 
ضخمة، وهو يعلم انه متفوق ولذلك يتصرف على هذا الأساس وأحيانا يكون عدوانيا، وهو محدد ودقيق في كل ما يفعله 
خاصة المواعيد ويحب الالتفات الى التفاصيل الدقيقة، وهو يريد الأشياء ان تنفذ بنجاح من أول مرة 
طموح وجديراً بالمسؤولية ومتقيداً بالأعراف الإجتماعية 
تشير الدراسات الحديثة إلى أن الولد البكر كثيراً ما يتقد ذكاءفيتمكن من تبوؤ مناصب عالية ومن المهن المناسبة له 
(القانون ـ التدريس ـ البحوث ـ المحاسبة ـ السياسة) 
وهو لا يحب المفاجآت.ولكنه متقلب المزاج واحيانا كثيرة يفتقد الحساسية في التعامل مع الآخرين ويرفض ان 
تكون «لا» هي الاجابة وأحيانا يظهر للآخرين انه يعرف كل شيء وهو يجيد اصطياد أخطاء الآخرين ولا يحب الفشل. 
لا يثق بغيره و لا يعتمد إلا على نفسه 


*·~-.¸¸,.-~*اذا كنت الطفل الأوسط *·~-.¸¸,.-~* 



طفل اجتماعي ويعيش حياته لإرضاء الناس وفي معظم الأحيان يكره المواجهة واحتياجه الرئيسي هو جعل محيط الحياة 
من حوله يسير بهدوء ورفق حتى ان شعاره هو «السلام بأي ثمن».. الطفل الأوسط طفل هادئ ولطيف وواقعي 
ومستمع جيد لكل ما يقال وماهر جدا في رؤية كل جوانب المشكلة وشغوف جدا لجعل كل من حوله سعيدا وهذا ما 
يجعله مفاوضا جيدا يجيد الحلول الوسطى. 
إنسان عاطفي ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنب المواجهة. 
ولكن على الرغم من انه ليس مثل الطفل الأول فيما يتعلق بالأهداف والدوافع إلا انه يحب كثيرا التعامل مع الأشخاص الذين 
ينتمون الى ترتيب الطفل الأول أو على الأقل يشعر بالسعادة معهم. 
والطفل الأوسط يجد صعوبة بالغة في وضع الحدود وهو ليس ماهرا في اتخاذ القرارات،خاصة تلك التي سوف تهاجم 
الآخرين وهو يميل دائما الى لوم نفسه عند فشل الآخرين. 
تتمتع شخصية الطفل الاوسط بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول يواجه مشكلة في تحديد علاقاته مع الناس وهو متردد في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير. 
لكنه قادر على بناء الكثير من العلاقات في محيطه وهو اكثر ابداعا من الطفل الاول و المهن التي يحقق نجاحاً فيها: الكتابة وتصميم الأزياء والبيع 


*·~-.¸¸,.-~*اذا كنت الطفل الاصغر *·~-.¸¸,.-~*



طفل يحب ان يجعل هذا العالم يشعر بالمرح والسعادة وهو رائد في هذا المجال يحب كثيرا تسلية الآخرين وإضحاكهم 
سريع البديهة ومضياف واجتماعي يمتلئ بالطاقة وخاصة في وجود اشخاص آخرين ولا يخشى خوض التجارب 
مجازف ومغامر لديه قدرة تفاوضية عالية و هو شخص أنانيي في العادة 
يمل بسرعة ويخاف من الشعور بالنبذ والاهتمام القليل به كما إنه يخاف من أن يرفضه الآخرين 
وربما تفشل علاقات كثيرة له وذلك لأنها لا تقابل توقعاته المذهلة والتي يكون في أساسها بالفعل ان تكون علاقة مرحة ويحب الرياضات الجماعية والسفر ويميل إلى الزواج بأكثر من واحدة 
ومن المهن التي يحقق نجاحاً فيها: الفنون الجميلة والفنون المسرحية والسينمائية والمبيعات 


*·~-.¸¸,.-~*اذا كنت الطفل الوحيد *·~-.¸¸,.-~* 


الطفل الوحيد لديه طاقات هائلة يمكن ان يحرك بها العالم فهو دائما مندفع تجاه مهام يريد إنجازها ولديه وعي تام بما 
حوله ومنظم ولكن في نفس الوقت يحب الاعتماد على الآخرين 
يحب ايضا الأفكار الجديدة والتفاصيل ويشعر بالراحة تجاه تكليفه بالمسؤوليات. 
على الناحية الاخرى نجد نفس هذا الطفل الوحيد صعبا في التعامل وخاصة في علاقته الزوجية وهو معظم الوقت لا يغفر 
ولا يسامح وملحاح ويكره الاعتراف بأخطائه ولا يتقبل النقد في معظم الأحيان ويمكن جرح مشاعره سريعا.

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلموووو ع الموضوع

يعطيك العافيه ...

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اشكر مرورك الكريم اخوي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*اذا كنت الطفل الأوسط *·~-.¸¸,.-~* 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## عنيده

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*اذا كنت الطفل الوحيد *·~-.¸¸,.-~* 


 يسلموو خيو ع الموضووع 




تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شوووووووووووووووووو
اني      مو                              هيك                          ابد
                                                    الطفل الاو ل
بس    ما   في                               شي                                     صح                             
مشكورين   على الموضوع

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين واااااااايدحبايبي ع الطله نورتو 


تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## حــــايــرة

الطفل الأوسط في العائلة:

يسلمووووووووووو اختي على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

تسلمين وردة على النقل ..
الله يعطيك العاقية..

----------


## Sweet Magic

الطفل الأخير في العائلة : 


هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما إنهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل بسرعة، كما إنهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة

 
يسلمو  على الموضوع

----------


## لحن الخلود

أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة


مشكورة وردة على الطرح الحلو

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين حبايبي ع الطله نورتو 


تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## اطياف

توصل الباحثون إلى أن ترتيب المولود في العائلة يحدد شخصيته، فشخصية المولود الأول تختلف عن المولود الثاني و تتطابق هذه النظرية في معظم الحالات. </B>


بالنسبة للمولود الأول : 

فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد الفضاء،لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. إنهم أشخاص انتقائيين كما إنهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما إنهم لا يحبون المفاجآت. 

سلبيات شخصية الطفل الأول: 


إنهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما إنهم لا يتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين إلى حد ما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص ، لا يثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم ،، 

أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة: 


فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون. 
أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير. 

الطفل الأخير في العائلة : 


هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما إنهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل بسرعة، كما إنهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*أتمنى أن أتبنى نظرية تقول وتوصي : بأنه ينبغي على المولود الأول والذي يحظى برعاية كافية واهتمام أكثر من أي مولود يعقبه أن يتولى زمام الأمور بعد أن يكبر ويشتد عوده ويتقلد المسؤولية وأن يغمر أخوته ممن خلفوه بنفس المقدار الذي حظي به حتى تكون الكفة متعادلة ومتوازنة ولا يتأثر بقية الأولاد ببعض الجوانب وتؤثر على شخصياتهم مستقبلاً 0*
*تحياتي لمن شارك بالموضوع*
*ونرغب بالمزيد*
*بقلم/ يوم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الطفل الأخير في العائلة : 


هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما إنهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل بسرعة، كما إنهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة

بس اني ابد مو انانية

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعرف على شخصيتك من خلال ترتيبك !!!* 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


توصل الباحثون إلى أن ترتيب المولود في العائلة يحدد شخصيته، فشخصية المولود الأول
تختلف عن المولود الثاني و تتطابق هذه النظرية في معظم الحالات.


أما بالنسبة للمولود الأول :

فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرة منهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد الفضاء،
لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حب السيطرة بشكل كبير. انهم 
أشخاص انتقائيين كما انهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحي حياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما 
انهم لا يحبون المفاجآت.



أما الطفل الأوسط في العائلة:


فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة 
ما يتجنب المواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع 
لجميع الأطراف من اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون. 
أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتع بقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة
في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. هم أشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير .



الطفل الأخير في العائلة :

هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما 
انهم لا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل 
بسرعة، كما انهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة .



انت وش ترتيبك وهل تشوف ان هالكلام صح و منطبق عليك فعلآ ؟

----------


## عنيده

يسلمو اختي ع الموضوع .. 



تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اني الطفل الاوسط في عائلتي
وينطبق الكلام علي
يسلموو على طرحك الموضوع
يعطيك العافية

----------


## صدفة البحر

المولود الاول
 ونااسة
اذا كشخة الكلام اكيد صح ههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووا حبابه

----------


## ورده محمديه

عنيده
شمعة الوادي
صدفة البحر
منورين لاعدمتكم يارب
دمتم بود

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكورة حبيبتى وردة على الكلام الحلو
طبعا انى ترتيبى الاخيرة فية وفية ما ينطبق على

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ايه والله صج اني السابعه والكلام صح مشكوررره قلبوه

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مريم المقدسه_
_دمعه طفله يتيمه_
_منورين ولا عدمت هالطله_
_دمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سـ يتم دمج موضوعكـ مع أخر ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جهودكم ،،*
*لا عدمناكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## في الانتظار

انا الاوسط واغلب الاشياء تنطبق علي 
شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي 
في الانتظار

----------

